# DFWAPC October meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

October 18, Sunday, 1 PM.

At Drinda and Bill's house (Tex Gal and Tex guy here on APC).

We will have a presentation about Nano and Pico tank and actually setup a Nano/Pico tank. You will get to see 12 species of aquatic mosses along with dozens of other aquatic plants! Not to mention the interesting fish.

There will be a Tropica catalog for everyone, courtesy of Drinda - she arranged to purchase and distribute them. They are not just sales material but very nice manuals about the conditions the plants require.

As usual we'll have many free plants up for grabs.

If you know Drinda and Bill already you know the meeting will be a blast. If you don't know them you better make time that Sunday - you would miss a great event!

Address is here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Man I sure hope I can make this one. I am becoming a moss addict and I have seen the Tex's fish tanks and would love to see them in person. Plus its almost trim time and you know what that means.... Tons of plants to bring.

JAX


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

OK, guys! Got the tank. Here's a link:
http://www.marineandreef.com/JBJ_Picotope_JBJ_3gal_Picotope_Aquarium_Reef_Tank_p/rjb21282.htm

Come hungry. We're making lunch/dinner. It'll be good, I promise.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is a tentative Goodie bag list. 
Ricca, tall Val's 2-3ft, moss, Pearlweed-Hemianthus micranthemoides thats about all the things that seem to flourish here on the range~~~
Oh snails have tons of MTS if anyone needs some for something. Not in one tank just when you start collecting from the vessels..


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's something impressive:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guess how many different live aquarium plants you could see at this month's meeting? 

Guess 1:
2

Guess 2:
3-1/2


Guess 3:
95
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Come to the meeting and check for yourself. Or you could spend the day watching TV at home - building memories that will last a lifetime.

There could be a possibility that I misunderstood the number of plants while listening to Drinda's phone message. English is my 3-rd or so language. Wanna bet I'm wrong?

See you there. This Sunday, 1PM.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko - don't out me!!! They think I'm crazy enough already!!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My wish list for the meeting:

1. red root floater
2. RCS - I have some but wish I had a few more. They're in a 29 and they just don't show up enough.


I'll have plants to share with others as well.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Darnit doesnt look like I will be there this Sunday (Grandma's B-day) Oh well seems like there is always something that comes up when we have a meeting. Really wanted to see your lovely tanks Tex but it will have to be another time. Have fun for me everyone.

JAX


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm coming! Yay! I haven't been to a meeting since Christmas, I think.

My dad and I are redoing his 20 gal (the one in the church library if any of you remember). I'd like some E. tenellus if anyone has a handful to spare. If not, I'll take just about anything ground-cover-wise. I'm looking for other plants too, but I don't have anything specific in mind at the moment.

I'm trying to talk my dad into taking the plunge (tearing down the old layout before we have new plants in hand) so that I can bring you guys some fish. If so, I have a group of cardinals and rummy nose that have been going strong for two plus years and need a good home. I know, not too exotic, but what plant tank doesn't look good with some cardinals and rummy nose? And I'll have some plants too.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tomorrows lunch menu - We're going Texas style.
Brisket
Multiple salads.
Beans

Remember free plants, free Tropica plant catalogs, free scapign lessons, free lunch... Great fellowship! What else could be better!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone has any Aqua soil Amazonia I that their not using and would want to sell I sure could use some. This is for our new angel tank.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank You Drinda for hosting a wonderfulllllll meeting, Nico great presentation!!!!!
Was so nice seeing & meeting everyone..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming. It was so much fun. Niko did a presentation on Nano and Pico tanks. He showed us tanks from the simple to the complex. It was very interesting. Plants flowed like water. Everyone took many home. We missed everyone who couldn't make it!

Here is Niko scaping the JBJ 3g Picotope. The substrate is Diamond Black blasting sand. $10 for a huge bag at TSC (Tractor Supply Co.). The light bulbs are actinic and will have to be changed out. Forgive the blue look. It really turned out nice!


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I attended the meeting at Drinda and Bill's and really loved the "free plants, free Tropica plant catalogs, free scaping lessons, free lunch and great fellowship." 

You folks are good people. Thanks for everything!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for a lovely meeting. My hat is off to Texgal and Texguy for being such wonderful hosts. The food and fellowship was marvelous! Thanks Niko for such a great presentation. I will enjoy all the plants I acquired and the really helpful catalogs. The plants are in the process of finding that perfect spot. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Haiven said:


> I attended the meeting at Drinda and Bill's and really loved the "free plants, free Tropica plant catalogs, free scaping lessons, free lunch and great fellowship."
> 
> You folks are good people. Thanks for everything!


Welcome to APC!!! Glad to see you here! Post some px of your tanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad to see you guys had fun! I had to make the difficult choice to study for my test Monday


----------

